# Sartorial



## Writ-with-Hand (May 27, 2011)

I've learned a new word. It's the title of the thread.

Apparently there are several forums online (had no idea) dedicated to helping men improve sartorially. Equally, there are enraged battles over costumes. Men particularly incensed over others sartorial choices. 

(It never ceases to amaze me what some people get enraged and hateful over on the internet :lol:. I think it took me a week to finally win a transsexual woman [m-to-f] over after disagreeing with her that her womanly "soul" is not her "biology." And let me tell ya... there is no fury like a woman's scorn)


So, which outfit looks better on me?



This is me in New York.
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/1492/unabashedlyprep.jpg


Watch out, this is my sexy pose.
http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/5597/aymahonsuit.jpg


This is me in Los Angeles.
http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/4131/p1010513z.jpg


My two favorite cities.


----------



## Dudester (May 27, 2011)

I prefer the purple glittery dress myself.

As my counterpart in The Gay Blade remarked "Remember, there is no shame in being poor, only dressing poorly."


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

Actually, Dudester, this is the last show I did in Las Vegas. All the Australian women loved me. For some reason the sophisticated blokes from Savile Row weren't too impressed with me. Eh... you win some and you lose some.

What's his name fashion New York fashion designer Marlone something or other used my swaggering voice for the opening of his runway show. Everything but the shoes were a mix of classical New York and L.A. style. A distinctly queer fashion. But he balanced the sartorial ensemble out with the toned down shoes of Edmond Allen. A distinctly tastefully mature look from the Midwestern cities of Chicago and Milwaukee.


Showtime Vegas: INSPIRATION 2011 1 
(I call this my New York and L.A. sex appeal - I'm available to teach my moves in the video for a fee)


Runway show: runway show 2011



The shoes.
Mens Dress Shoes & Casual Shoes - Allen Edmonds - Custom American Shoes

The Official Blog of Allen Edmonds CEO, Paul Grangaard


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

This is me leaving the Chicago Board of Trade and stopping in at the home of a female descendant of Catherine O'Leary for some scrumptious All American apple pie. 

My L.A. friends complain I don't wear enough orange shirts and my New York friends protest that I never wear a hair piece when coming to visit the Big Apple. 









Great Chicago Fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The fire started at about 9 p.m. on Sunday, October 8, in or around a small barn that bordered the alley behind 137 DeKoven Street.[3]  The traditional account of the origin of the fire is that it was  started by a cow kicking over a lantern in the barn owned by Patrick and  Catherine O'Leary


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 28, 2011)

Looks like I learned a new word today as well.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 28, 2011)

Idk. What do you look like, Writ? Those outfits would look good on anyone, in my opinion.

EDIT: Actually, I don't think I understand the purpose of the thread.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Idk. What do you look like, Writ?



I'm 6'4" 260 lbs. of lean Samoan. Every Seattle woman's dream. 



> Those outfits would look good on anyone, in my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I don't think I understand the purpose of the thread.


:-? You really can't think those two blokes under the New York and L.A. headings look sartorially splendid. Even their stature, build, and in the case of the L.A. bloke, his bearing all look lacking. I've given no compliment to New York or L.A.


----------



## Dudester (May 28, 2011)

Like I said, here's two outfits

and here's my twin brother


----------



## garza (May 28, 2011)

My agent once made me buy a tie to go to some artsy wine and cheese thingy. It made me look silly and I swore 'never again'.


----------



## garza (May 28, 2011)

W-W-H - I was already enrolled in two 500 level courses before I got my first BA, English, and the interview was a ten-minute formality. I was probably dressed in my standard uniform of those days - blue jeans held up with my old Boy Scout belt, white tee shirt with Camels rolled in the sleeve, and Keds with white cotton socks. 

Once in high school a girl asked why I didn't dress better the way other boys did. In response I made what is perhaps the most arrogant remark of my life. 'Because I don't have to', I told her. She took it the way I meant it - that others may have needed fancy clothes to impress people but I didn't. She never spoke to me again. 

Fortunately I've never been told, 'We're not going to publish your stories because you don't wear a tie'. That one tie I bought was thrown away the next day. Spend time learning to tie one? To quote the xO, 'phooey'.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 28, 2011)

> I'm 6'4" 260 lbs. of lean Samoan. Every Seattle woman's dream.


No thanks. I'm more into the long lean soccer player types.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

garza said:


> W-W-H - I was already enrolled in two 500 level courses before I got my first BA, English, and the interview was a ten-minute formality. I was probably dressed in my standard uniform of those days - blue jeans held up with my old Boy Scout belt, *white tee shirt with Camels rolled in the sleeve*, and Keds with white cotton socks.
> 
> Once in high school a girl asked why I didn't dress better the way other boys did. In response I made what is perhaps the most arrogant remark of my life. 'Because I don't have to', I told her. She took it the way I meant it - that others may have needed fancy clothes to impress people but I didn't. She never spoke to me again.
> 
> Fortunately I've never been told, 'We're not going to publish your stories because you don't wear a tie'. That one tie I bought was thrown away the next day. Spend time learning to tie one? To quote the xO, 'phooey'.



You were a greaser? I remember my mother telling me they had greasers when she came up.

Greasers grew up to trade in their white tee shirts and jeans for military fatigues in Vietnam.

Must bring back memories, Sandy.

[video=youtube;zHFbhhi_XVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHFbhhi_XVc[/video]

And of course, you always got the girl in the white tee with the camels.

[video=youtube;3NxGO2lx-A0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NxGO2lx-A0[/video]




Dreamworx95 said:


> No thanks. I'm more into the long lean soccer player types.



:-| You like gay men? Cool.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 28, 2011)

Actually, I was talking about the guy I like. He loves soccer. And I'm fairly certain he's not gay.


----------



## garza (May 28, 2011)

The fellow in the jeans and tee shirt - that's me when I was about 17. Even looks like me. The gang in the varsity jackets - they're the meatheads I used to write term papers, book reports, and essays for, beginning in high school and right through university. When I talk about paying my way in school by writing, it wasn't all newspaper and magazine. Is this from a movie? If so I'd like to see it.

Most of the guys I knew went for the olive drab, but I was 4F so I had to work my way over on my own and talk my way into being a stringer before I could be shot at officially. My father called me an idiot. Another year at U and I'd've had a piece of dried sheepskin proclaiming that I had it Piled Higher and Deeper. I could've written and taught my way into tenure, contributing to national security as a professor of English literature, but I wanted out. I wanted something more than libraries and lecture halls. I found it, and I've never had a moment's regret.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Actually, I was talking about the guy I like. He loves soccer. And *I'm fairly certain* he's not gay.





:cookie:









Welcome To The American Institute Of Bisexuality


----------



## Candra H (May 28, 2011)

Ahahahaha. Sorry, I laughed so much I forgot to pay attention to the thread.

I've seen Writ. He's a handsome man, puts whatsisname Jackson whatever to shame anyday in my opinion.

The thread? American Psycho. What to wear and how to wear it. Those kinds of discussions can get bloody.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 28, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Ahahahaha. Sorry, I laughed so much I forgot to pay attention to the thread.
> 
> I've seen Writ. He's a handsome man, puts whatsisname Jackson whatever to shame anyday in my opinion.
> 
> The thread? American Psycho. What to wear and how to wear it. Those kinds of discussions can get bloody.



:neutral:  Thank you, Candra, you're too kind. 

I regret to say I'm much, much shorter than 6'4" and much, much lighter than 260 lbs and probably look like one of Dreamworx's long, lean, gay soccer player types. Except I can't run around a field kicking balls around. I also don't like bouncing balls off my forehead. But apparently some young women's boyfriends do. Not that there's anything wrong with that of course.

Good to see you recognized my humor though, friend. I figured you knew my style or sense of humor now (not meant to be mean or malicious). I was a bit concerned Dream might begin to interpret it - the intent - the wrong way.

[video=youtube;GZPcGapl2dM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZPcGapl2dM[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 29, 2011)

I'll admit I don't know you very well, Writ. I don't want us to get off on the wrong foot. I probably came off a little snotty in my post about preferring the long, lean soccer player types. I didn't mean to. I know I come off snotty to a lot of people when they first meet me. I never really mean to, and lately I've been trying to think about what I say and how I say it, before it comes out of my mouth.

You should also think about how your jokes come off to other people, especially those who aren't familiar with you or your sense of humor. Your jokes might be funny to you, but not to others.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 29, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I'll admit I don't know you very well, Writ. I don't want us to get off on the wrong foot. I probably came off a little snotty in my post about preferring the long, lean soccer player types. I didn't mean to. I know I come off snotty to a lot of people when they first meet me. I never really mean to, and lately I've been trying to think about what I say and how I say it, before it comes out of my mouth.
> 
> *You should also think about how your jokes come off to other people, especially those who aren't familiar with you or your sense of humor. Your jokes might be funny to you, but not to others.*



Yeah, possibly. But you're American - _United Statesian_ - so, you should have some familiarity with it. I'm not a comic, and frankly I think I'm tamer than most U.S. comedians. Many if not most of these comedians simply make fun of people. Kind of like I told this transsexual online lecturing me on stigmas, I listen to comedians - most black comedians - make jokes about crackheads all the time. I think it's impossible to listen to a group of black comedians and _not_ hear the crack jokes. I make em myself. And Chris Rock and Dave Chappel partly built their careers making these jokes. Easy, guaranteed laugh. 

What I have found online, however, is *liberal* U.S. (or U.K.) women that are so "pro-transsexuals" (boys become girls) get a real hateful attitude when I speak about one or more transsexuals being attractive looking. This reminds me of men that say they don't like women with makeup but date the ones plastered with it. 

This may or may not be you. But my experience tells me many girls and women can just be fickle. There was nothing in my comment about "The Rock" and his weight and height (all I got from Wikipedia) and being a lean Samoan (or rather me but he's Samoan not me) that was sooooooo out of norm in U.S. mores about jokes or comedy. U.S. kids watch far worse on cartoons like Family Guy, American Dad, and South Park.

On one Family Guy episode, infant Stewie violently attacks and beats Brain the dog bloody. When Brian raises his beaten head off the floor to say, _"You psycho,"_ Stewie toss the towel on him and walks out answering back, _"Indians and Hispanics don't live in Scranton."_

My 6'4" and 260 lbs. of lean Samoan comments was no worse than that. 

Plus, after I state I like Brazilian women I can be sure to find plenty of U.S. females that will respond to any future comment that I like luke warm showers with hostility. :lol: Temperature preference of water know becomes offensive. The same U.S. women turn right around laugh enthusiastically at any news of a 13 year old daughter getting knocked up by the 26 year old boyfriend of her mother.  And I'm not open to hearing any "lip" from a nation that was just out in the streets partying it up over the assassination of Osama Bin Laden.

The days of _Little House on the Prairie_ are over.

[video=youtube;bhHrOgOkXZw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhHrOgOkXZw[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 29, 2011)

I wasn't talking about The Rock comment.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 29, 2011)

Dreamworx95 said:


> I wasn't talking about The Rock comment.



Ah, okay, mea culpa. Captain Baron PM'd me about that. I thought the skirt and hijab comment was rather witty myself. Of course, I suppose I can understand one getting agitated by that given the state of affairs in the U.S.

I'm not one of these people posting under yahoo news with smart comments about Islam under every news article. 

I don't know if you're Muslim or not - as you never answered my past question in a different thread. But Islam and Catholicism for all their differences have some points of similarity by the way. In this case related to clothing actually. 

Here's the Catholic hijab. 

Chapel Veils and Mantillas











(By the way... I actually admire young Muslim women a lot more than I do _*church going*_ young Catholic women, and not because young Catholic women don't wear the hijab/mantilla anymore [although it is symptomatic of things I think])

This is why I thought you were referring to the Rock comment:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamworx95*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I don't know you very well, Writ. I  don't want us to get off on the wrong foot. I probably came off a little  snotty in my post about preferring the long, lean soccer player types.



For the record... nothing wrong with long and lean or skinny as a bean. Nothing wrong with big bellied power lifters either. :lol:

I really don't get upset over who people like. I just like poking at people in a joking way. No ill intent. I'm sure the boy you like is perfectly manly - even if he were bisexual (which is unlikely I would think). I've been intimate with a male in real life already. But it had nothing to do with love. In my case not even attraction. So, don't take my jesting too serious.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (May 29, 2011)

Haha, okay. 

Yeah, I just thought we were getting off on the wrong foot, so I wanted to correct that.


----------



## JosephB (May 29, 2011)

What's with the big, fat goofy looking cuffs in that first pic in the OP? I hope that's not some kind of trend.


----------



## Candra H (May 29, 2011)

But if you wear them in the right way you might get away with it.

Writ, it's cool. I got where you were coming from and no worries about your physical appearance, though I sometimes wonder at your need to always put yourself down. Before anyone else can?


----------



## JosephB (May 29, 2011)

Candra H said:


> But if you wear them in the right way you might get away with it.



Maybe -- if the right way means not in public.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 29, 2011)

Candra H said:


> Writ, it's cool. I got where you were coming from and no worries about your physical appearance, though I sometimes wonder at your need to always put yourself down. Before anyone else can?



I really don't know anything about psychology. But I've heard our personalities and sense of our identities are already formed very early. Something like by the time we enter our teens or something.

I was reared that way. I find it difficult to impossible to break. It's like compulsive or instinctual, I don't know. Partly due to individual family culture, and partly due to being a biracial mulatto reared an ethnic Black-American. To be a "good" biracial mulatto within Black-America I'm supposed to very self deprecating. It's also assumed - and I'm suppose to believe - I have no problems nor ever did excepted being biracial. The "tragic mulatto" thing. Tragic mulatto - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Other personal history solely related to me as an individual certainly has not helped either. [shrugs] Such is life.




:smile: At least I'm not as screwed up as the main character in the movie _The Vicious Kind_. You should check out the trailer on youtube. Pretty funny movie with big time tragedies in a family. All set in a small town that's pretty rural. I'd post the trailer but in one part of it the lead character uses the D word. And he's a bigger one than the one you see on Michelangelo's statue of David. :lol: Funny guy though.


----------



## Rustgold (May 29, 2011)

garza said:


> That one tie I bought was thrown away the next day. Spend time learning to tie one? To quote the xO, 'phooey'.


 
I have a tie in a drawer.  Some years ago an ex-army guy showed me how to do it properly so it didn't look dipstickish.  Anyway, I left the knot in and it's already done incase I need to use it again.
So call be a cheater


----------



## garza (May 29, 2011)

I'd still like to know where that clip came from with the guy in the leather jacket who looks, talks, and acts the way I looked, talked, and acted when I was about 17 or 18 years old except I didn't get into fights. Well, not often. I was kind of arrogant then, not the humble guy I am now. I've mellowed.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 29, 2011)

Surely you jest? You've had to've heard of _Fonzie_ or _The_ _Fonz_? 

Henry Winkler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Henry Franklin Winkler* (born October 30, 1945) is an American actor, director, producer, and author.
> Winkler is best known for his role as Fonzie on the 1970s American sitcom _Happy Days_. "The Fonz," a leather-clad greaser and auto mechanic, started out as a minor character at the show's beginning but had achieved top billing by the time the show ended.[1]


You're just playing like you don't know, right, garza? He's hit the jukebox and it would play. You know.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 29, 2011)

garza and Ox are too old for this - unless they want to dress up for each other - but would any of the younger men of the forum wear women's clothing if in the future it became acceptable as unisex clothing? 

Someone posted about this guy on a "trans" forum otherwise I would never have been aware he even existed. Although his face looks hauntingly close to this flat chest girl that stars in _The Game of Thrones_ show. :scratch:

Anyways... girls and women now wear men's clothing and I guess this guy likes wearing both genders clothing. Baron might know him as he appears to work in the fashion show industry. Maybe they've sat around drinking beer and eating fish and chips. He's Aussie so that partly explains things.

[video=youtube;gF16s_pZaVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF16s_pZaVs&feature=player_embedded#at=193[/video]

Andrej Pejic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> *Andrej Pejić* (Serbian Cyrillic: Андреј Пејић) (born August 28, 1991) is an androgynous Australian model of mixed Serbian (mother) and Croatian (father) descent [1] who grew up in Melbourne, Australia.[2] He was born in Tuzla, Bosnia and Herzegovina. During the civil war, he and his family moved to Serbia, and then, when he was eight, to Melbourne, Australia as refugees.[3] He has an older brother, Igor, who does not in any way have the same androgynous features.[4]





> It has been reported that that he was scouted just before his 17th birthday whilst working at a local fast food outlet,[5] but he has also stated he was scouted at a swimming pool whilst still in high school in Melbourne, Australia.[6] *He is notable for his extreme androgyny  and his ability to successfully model both male and female clothing. In  the Paris fashion shows of January 2011 he walked both the men's and  women's shows for Jean-Paul Gaultier and the men's shows for Marc Jacobs.* In May 2011, Andre's magazine cover for the New York-based magazine _Dossier Journal_  - in which he is pictured taking off his shirt with his long blond  locks in curlers - was ruled too risque by US bookstores Barnes &  Noble and Borders, which covered the image with an opaque sleeve.[7] Concerns were expressed that customers would mistake him for a topless woman.[8]
> 
> As of April, 2011 he ranks no.11 on the models.com Top 50 Male Models list,[9] and he was ranked no.98 in FHM magazine's 100 Sexiest Women in the World 2011.[10]


Igor. Who names their child Igor? I think I found the start of the problem already.


----------



## garza (May 30, 2011)

W-W-H - No, I've never seen him before. Remember that I've not been a regular tv watcher since I was in high school in the mid 50's. I had a little black-and-white tv in the late '70's for my son to watch and I caught bits and pieces of a few shows, but 'Fonzie' I missed. I'll check out Youtube and see if there are any episodes there.


----------



## Rustgold (May 30, 2011)

garza said:


> W-W-H - No, I've never seen him before. Remember that I've not been a regular tv watcher since I was in high school in the mid 50's. I had a little black-and-white tv in the late '70's for my son to watch and I caught bits and pieces of a few shows, but 'Fonzie' I missed. I'll check out Youtube and see if there are any episodes there.


 
That's so funny because wasn't the guy who played Fonzie about 30, pretending to be 20 or so, the role hanging around school age kids.  Now the Fonzie character was also 15 years out of date at the time.  Seriously uncool Fonzie.


----------



## garza (May 30, 2011)

Uncool? No way. We were the coolest cats on campus. Ask any of the girls. Of course the girls are all 70 years old now, so go ask your grandma. Our uniform was tee shirt, jeans, leather jacket, and sneakers. Camels were an optional accessory. Some of the guys rolled their own smokes back of the Pure Oil service station across the street from the high school. 

We were into rock-and-roll but hated Elvis. James Dean was our idol, the kids in 'Blackboard Jungle' our role models, but onlly up to a point. We weren't delinquents, just borderline trouble makers. We had our dropouts, of course, like the guy who graduated with honours, put on a suit and tie, got an MBA at Harvard, married a rich girl,  and ended up president of a bank. I've always blaimed his parents.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 31, 2011)

Rustgold said:


> That's so funny because wasn't the guy who played Fonzie about 30, pretending to be 20 or so, the role hanging around school age kids.  Now the Fonzie character was also 15 years out of date at the time.  Seriously uncool Fonzie.



Okay... I've abstained from alcohol for 5 or 6 days. How I did that I'll never know.

But you don't disrespect the "Fonz." The Fonz is more than apple pie or sweet little other things.

I ought ti come over there....


"The Fonz" is All American. That's Navy SEALS and U.S. Marine Corps.

Pumpkin.

[video=youtube;lA_hNoGDM4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA_hNoGDM4Y&playnext=1&list=PL5AA64C37954A103B[/video]


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 31, 2011)

Old School. Brings memories of even the early 1980's.

[video=youtube;gMxkMy9JvXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMxkMy9JvXI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## whoscribbles (May 31, 2011)

"Suits are full of joy. They're the sartorial equivalent of a baby's smile" - How I Met Your Mother


----------



## garza (May 31, 2011)

To quote another of the Elders, 'Phooey'.


----------

